# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  CONSULTA PÚBLICA - Estrategia para la Modernización de Regadíos - Horizonte 2015

## Salut

Hola a todos,


Desde el viernes pasado está en periodo de CONSULTA PÚBLICA la Estrategia de Modernización de Regadíos:
http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/p...2009_p_019.htm

Se podrán formular alegaciones hasta el 13 de septiembre de 2010, enviando un correo electrónico a:

mailto:ParticipacionPublicaRegadios@mma.es


Espero que más de uno aquí se meta en el fregao (son 191 páginas que empollarse).

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

Bueno, en esencia: son 1.500 millones de € que pone el Ministerio de los tres medios para lograr una inversión total de 2.500 millones de € (los restantes 1.000 imagino que los tendrán que poner los agricultores).

La idea básica es construir balsas de regulación, sustituir acequias por tuberías a presión... y que luego el agricultor decida si ponerse goteo, aspersión o seguir regando por inundación.

Se hacen muchas promesas de que no servirá para aumentar la superficie de regadío, aunque no se impone ninguna garantía. Más bien al contrario: se dice explícitamente que los "recursos liberados" serán de libre disposición para los organismos de cuenca.

Las inversiones se complementan con acciones de formación y capacitación agraria.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Al Informe de Sostenibilidad Ambiental (ISA) le estoy pegando un meneo de aupa. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un trabajito de becario, porque tiene unos fallos metodológicos del copón.

Por ejemplo, pretende analizar los "efectos ambientales" de algunos de los objetivos de la Estrategia -lo normal es analizar acciones-. Esto lleva al absudo de ver que "Aumento de la calidad de vida del regante" tiene como efecto el "Aumento de la calidad de vida en el medio rural"... también se pone como "acción" las "Afecciones a la red viaria"... ¡¡Si precisamente eso es un efecto, no una acción!!

Cuando lo acabe colgaré aquí el documento de alegaciones, pa que le echeis un vistazo ^_^

----------


## Salut

Bueno, el pasado día 13 a última hora envié el correo oportuno al Ministerio -aunque hacía casi un mes que lo tenía listo-. 

Aquí teneis las 32 páginas de alegaciones.

Alegaciones Estrategia Nacional de Modernización de Regadíos

En la primera alegación aparece un resumen del resto del texto, pero enumero aquí los defectos principales.


*Uno.- Sesgo justificativo del Informe de Sostenibilidad Ambiental*

El ISA rezuma por los 4 costados la intención de justificar el proyecto, en vez de analizar sus pros y contras para tomar una decisión a la luz de dicho análisis.

La verdad es que es algo que sucede en prácticamente todas las Evaluaciones de Impacto Ambiental  :Frown: 


*Dos.- Defectos en la justificación y contextualización de la Estrategia*

Cuenta unas historias bastante tópicas y alejadas del medio rural español, que deben ser matizadas, corregidas o ampliadas para enfocar mejor la problemática del regadío y del desarrollo interior.

Concretamente falla en:

1º.- Vinculación del regadío con el abastecimiento de alimento a una población creciente
2º.- Vinculación de la seguridad alimentaria al mantenimiento de un alto nivel de producción
3º.- Desatención a las externalidades negativas del regadío
4º.- Inadecuada metodología para medir eficiencia y ahorro por tipo de riego
5º.- Inadecuada evaluación socioeconómica de la productividad agraria del regadío


*Tres.- Defectos metodológicos en matriz de impacto*

(La matriz de impactos parece hecha por un becario de poca formación en EIAs)

1º.- Falta de aspectos ambientales que evaluar
2º.- Objetivos de la ENMSR-H15 confundidos con acciones
3º.- Insuficientes opciones de valoración en matriz de impactos


*Cuatro.- Defectuoso análisis de los efectos ambientales significativos*

Pintan de rosa todos los efectos ambientales de la "modernización de regadíos"... y a veces meten medidas correctoras como parte de la propia acción de modernización de regadíos.

Al final de esta cuarta alegación propongo una matriz de impacto alternativa, que juzgo más adecuada que la propuesta por el becario del Ministerio.


*Cinco.- Inexistencia de medidas de prevención, corrección y compensación a nivel de Estrategia*

El ISA muestra una alarmante falta de medidas de prevención, corrección y compensación, en parte debido a la pobreza de su análisis de impactos, en parte por una elección expresa tomada por el responsable de dicho Informe –alegando que la mayor parte de impactos se presentan a nivel de proyecto-.


*Seis.- Insuficiencia de medidas de prevención, corrección y compensación a nivel de proyecto*

Solo ponen unas pocas medidas de prevención y corrección, dejando el grueso del peso en los EIAs de cada proyecto individual... con lo cual al final cada proyecto tendrá unos criterios muy diferentes y se perderá el control de los efectos globales de la Estrategia.


*Siete.- Inexistencia en el ISA de una alternativa razonable*

Como viene siendo habitual en todas las Evaluaciones de Impacto Ambiental, simplemente se pone una alternativa descabellada para así justificar que la estrategia seleccionada es lo más mejor del mundo mundial.

Propongo algunas medidas alternativas, algunas más viables que otras... aunque me temo que el encorsetamiento de "actuar sólo sobre regadíos" llevará a no tomar en consideración casi ninguna.


*Ocho.- Programa de vigilancia ambiental incompleto*

Con los problemas arrastrados desde los puntos anteriores, simplemente digo que hay que ampliar el programa de vigilancia ambiental... aunque ya estaba algo cansado de escribir, así que no me extendí.


*Nueve.- Tramitación de urgencia injustificada*

Critico que todos los proyectos de la Estrategia de Modernización de Regadíos sean tramitados de urgencia, simplemente porque a alguien le dio por decir que son urgentes. Por eso exijo una justificación adecuada, que se den razones de por qué se está desprotegiendo el cuidado del medio ambiente con decisiones que parecen arbitrarias.

----------

